# False Morels,how/do they relate to the bloom of Morels in location and timing?



## sandor (Apr 22, 2013)

I found this False Morel on April 18th, 2013 in Bruceton Mills WV (just over the southern border in Western Pa) among a small group of Tulip Poplars.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

You should start finding true morels very soon.


----------

